# Printing on PVC



## Logosinc (Dec 2, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with heat transfer on to a PVC coat, like a thin plastic mac!! I know heat and PVC don't mix but wondering if anyone has a good solution?? If not has anyone tried embroidery with a material backing onto PVC??
Thanks in advance.
Neil


----------

